# 1998 Jonesboro Pre-teen Mass-murderer Dead



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 11, 2019)

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/j...-car-crash-police-say/RLPFaYujjK3CHS49lxeCYJ/

Article is a long read. One of two,
the 11 year not the 13 year old male
mass murderers, justice finally served. 

They stole and stashed multiple weapons on school grounds. Pulled the fire alarm and waited along the fire escape path. Targeted and shot students and a teachers all female. 

More info at the link about their lives post release at age 21. 

No black or brown involved. 

Snip from the article below. 

INDEPENDENCE COUNTY, ARK. — 
One of the shooters in the 1998 Jonesboro school mass shooting that killed four students and a teacher -- and was the second deadliest school shooting pre-Columbine -- was killed in a head-on collision Saturday in Arkansas.

Andrew Golden, who as an adult legally changed his name to Drew Grant, was one of two people killed in the crash, according to KAIT in Jonesboro. Arkansas State Police officials confirmed that Grant, 33, and Golden are “one and the same,” according to the station.

Grant, who lived in Jackson, Missouri, was driving a 2017 Honda CRV near Cave City around 9 p.m. when his vehicle was hit head-on by a southbound 2013 Chevy Tahoe that crossed the center line, a turn lane and both northbound lanes, troopers told KAIT. The driver of the Tahoe, Daniel Petty, 59, of Essex, Missouri, was also killed in the crash.




Miranda [email protected]
https://twitter.com/MReynoldsKAIT/status/1155530167575560199

I’m at the scene where Drew Grant aka Andrew Golden died in a crash last night near Sandtown. More details soon @Region8News





689
1:27 PM - Jul 28, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

320 people are talking about this



Three passengers were injured in the crash, including Grant’s wife, Stephanie Grant, 29, and their 2-year-old child, NBC News reported. Kathy Tanner, 59, was identified as the passenger in Petty’s vehicle.

Golden was 11 years old on March 25, 1998, when he and a classmate, 13-year-old Mitchell Johnson, pulled a fire alarm after lunch and ran to a nearby wooded area outside Westside Middle School near Jonesboro. Stashed in the woods were nine weapons and thousands of rounds of ammunition that NPR reported last year, on the 20th anniversary of the massacre, were stolen from the homes of the boys’ parents and grandparents.

As students and teachers filed outside for what they thought was a routine drill, the boys opened fire with deer rifles.




Shamarria Morrison WPSD
 · Jul 28, 2019

Replying to @SMorrisonWPSD
@nytimes articles following the shooting. Both shooters were released from federal prison at 21.







Shamarria Morrison [email protected]

Photos of the Jonesboro Westside Middle shooting victims.





3
2:38 PM - Jul 28, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Shamarria Morrison WPSD's other Tweets


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 11, 2019)

Someone actually married this man?!!!


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow, we have so many shootings I basically can't even remember this one.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 11, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Someone actually married this man?!!!



With the name change, I am guessing she didn’t know his past. He clearly was running from it. He even tried to get a gun, but didn’t get past the background check. 

The last known info on the 13 year old killer, is that he has been in and out of jail since released at 21. Currently out, where unknown.

These people need to have their own registry like sex offenders.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 11, 2019)

OhTall1 said:


> Wow, we have so many shootings I basically can't even remember this one.


I live in Ga and was present and accounted for when this came on local news.

 It always struck me how they planned and targeted only the girls and women. 

No fanfare when they were released. Honestly thought they would have gotten life. But alas, white males killed white females 8 and 10 years sufficient. They need to still have a life.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Aug 11, 2019)

So they got to go on and live a normal life. Must be nice...


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 11, 2019)

I vaguely remember this being covered (I was in middle school at the time and my mom would watch the news every day after work and I would pop into her room to tell her how my day was).

The messed up thing is that the gunmen have absolutely no explanation as to why they did what they did.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 11, 2019)

@shasha8685

I’ll take a guess that they had a problem with the girls in school.


----------



## shasha8685 (Aug 11, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> @shasha8685
> 
> I’ll take a guess that they had a problem with the girls in school.



You let them tell it...they were coerced into it by the other. In their depositions (after they served their time and were essentially 'free' from any legal ramifications), one said that it had nothing to do with girls and they were forced into it. The other just said they were forced into it. 

I think they did it because they felt like it.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 12, 2019)

Welp.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 12, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> With the name change, I am guessing she didn’t know his past. He clearly was running from it. He even tried to get a gun, but didn’t get past the background check.
> 
> The last known info on the 13 year old killer, is that he has been in and out of jail since released at 21. Currently out, where unknown.
> 
> These people need to have their own registry like sex offenders.



Unfortunately sex offenders get around this stuff too. This recently happened to someone we know. My mind was COMPLETELY blown.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Aug 12, 2019)

I was old enough to remember this, but I don’t.  They should have gotten life.   I don’t care how young they were.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't know how you can kill 5 people and still get to see the light of day


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 12, 2019)

So they were not charged as adults, but as kids? 

Their planning though....


----------



## Kanky (Aug 12, 2019)

Charging an 11 year old as an adult doesn’t make sense but it is also crazy to let a school shooter out of jail.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 12, 2019)

Bye.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Charging an 11 year old as an adult doesn’t make sense but it is also crazy to let a school shooter out of jail.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I don't know how you can kill 5 people and still get to see the light of day



This is why I'm perplexed that he was walking the streets free.  He and his buddy should still be in the jail to this day!!!  And they got folks that smoke a little weed wasting away in perpetuation in prison.  Makes no damn sense.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 12, 2019)

I do not think kids should be literally in jail cells with adults, even if tried as an adult. 

I wish we knew more about them. The one that went on to marry and have a child, I mean, was he able to function normally? Maybe because he was so young he was able to move on?


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 13, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I do not think kids should be literally in jail cells with adults, even if tried as an adult.
> 
> I wish we knew more about them. The one that went on to marry and have a child, I mean, was he able to function normally? Maybe because he was so young he was able to move on?


The people he killed weren’t able to move on...ijs


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 13, 2019)

quirkydimples said:


> The people he killed weren’t able to move on...ijs



Was not saying he should be able/allowed to move on. Oh no, not at all. 

I mean I am shocked that he _could_ psychologically/emotionally move on and get married and have a child.  I was wondering from a psychology aspect was he able to because he was so young at the time that he could distance himself mentally some kind of way??!!! Or does it further confirm he was a psychopath/sociopath?

I just do not understand how he was able to function normally. It makes me think he was the planner. That is why I want to know about wife...like did she see signs of a facade? 

I do not know a whole lot about this case, but from what I read, it seems like they are cold -blooded killers that should have stayed in jail.

There was a case on SVU similar to this, except you had some sympathy for the older one who was coerced and caught off guard by the younger psychopath.


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 13, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Was not saying he should be able/allowed to move on. Oh no, not at all.
> 
> I mean I am shocked that he _could_ psychologically/emotionally move on and get married and have a child.  I was wondering from a psychology aspect was he able to because he was so young at the time that he could distance himself mentally some kind of way??!!! *Or does it further confirm he was a psychopath/sociopath?*
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh ok, I understand now. That _is_ a good question.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 13, 2019)

I posted this because of the story posted of the 16 year old that choked his sister to death over the WiFi. 

It wasn’t planned
It was spur of the moment
Yes, chocking someone is slow and painful. 

vs

The weeks it took them to talk about where to get guns
Get the guns/steal them
Hide the guns
Move the guns into position

Figure out that a fire drill would get their victims where it would be easy to shoot them.

They coulda stayed in juvie and then transferred them to prison. 

They should have gotten life for talking 5 lives 3 girls and 2 women. 

Now there is still one on the loose.  And the fact that he is a drug addict and living a life of crime seems he may have been the one with some guilt. The drug use makes me think that.  

Maybe he was already a druggie at 13.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 15, 2019)

Aaaahhh the heavy hand of KARMA. Nobody escapes it. What is for you...is for you. Good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 15, 2019)

@itsallaboutattitude I thought/wondered that too that unless he was already an addict as a kid, maybe the drug habit started from guilt.


----------

